# Rider Fee ( payment / deduction )



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Why is there a Rider Fee payment and then a Rider Fee deduction for the same amount ?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Because the rider has to pay the $1 SRF, and that full $1 goes to Uber (not part of your compensation.)

g


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UBERNJ61 said:


> Why is there a Rider Fee payment and then a Rider Fee deduction for the same amount ?


It shows up as a +$1 & -$1 on your pay statements but it will only be a +1 on your 1099 (unless something changes this year). So be sure to keep track of your actual pay because you will need to write that off your taxes. And if you do more than 600 trips you will need to send a 1099 back to Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Because Uber steals it from the driver.

A year ago the SRF/rider fee/tax did not exist.

Uber found a "revenue stream" in corporate speak.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 20, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> It shows up as a +$1 & -$1 on your pay statements but it will only be a +1 on your 1099 (unless something changes this year). So be sure to keep track of your actual pay because you will need to write that off your taxes. And if you do more than 600 trips you will need to send a 1099 back to Uber.


Why "600" trips?


----------



## McJuber (Oct 24, 2015)

Because it's going to be over $600.00.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> And if you do more than 600 trips you will need to send a 1099 back to Uber.


Wow, I did not know this. I knew I could deduct the SRF and 20% commission but I had no idea that there was an obligation on my part to also send a 1099 to UBER. Presumably so that they are responsible for the taxes on there end. If you have any more info you'd like to share please do. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Wow, I did not know this. I knew I could deduct the SRF and 20% commission but I had no idea that there was an obligation on my part to also send a 1099 to UBER. Presumably so that they are responsible for the taxes on there end. If you have any more info you'd like to share please do. Thanks for the heads up.


Someone else told me that you don't have to if it's a corporation. I'm not sure.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

You don't submit 1099's to corporations. Their bank statements show it all, and their books are audited. The SRF will be there I'm sure. But there is an underlying accounting reason to their SRF in and out method.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

so can anyone explain this rider fee payment/deduction further?


----------



## richard122 (May 17, 2016)

Can someone explain who take the payment and who take the deduction?
Thanks,


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

richard122 said:


> Can someone explain who take the payment and who take the deduction?
> Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 40744


the rider fees are taken from the passengers by uber on the drivers behalf, then uber deducts this payment from the drivers account and keeps it because uber is charging the driver the same the fee drivers are charging the passenger. Technically *all* moneys collected from the passengers is paid to the drivers and uber deducts their fees.


----------

